# classic jersery exhibition on Melrose



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

Has anyone checked this out? I may go over there sometime this week. 

http://www.rapha.cc/favourite-shirts-exhibition


----------



## vamosvelo (Apr 28, 2009)

grrlyrida said:


> Has anyone checked this out? I may go over there sometime this week.
> 
> http://www.rapha.cc/favourite-shirts-exhibition


Great info, thanks.
I mentioned the famous Italian rider Fausto Coppi to my dad and he started with the story of how he became the first to win the Giro and Le Tour in the same season.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

That's pretty cool, I will have to try to check it out


----------

